

The Biggest, Baddest Security Events Ever - AZA43
http://www2.csoonline.com/exclusives/column.html?CID=33495
The top eight events that changed the course of computer security history (and two that didn't).
======
gibsonf1
Wow, I had no idea that YC's Morris was the inventor of the first internet
worm.

